# frequency of flats on longer rides



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

Do you people notice much more flats on endurance rides vs shorter rides? Also, do you use seek out flat resistant tires, ie. armadillo?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

I haven't noticed since getting Bontrager Race All-Weather Hardcases....last year...

yes, they are a little heavier and don't roll as fast....


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

Nope, I've done all 200k rides on Road Tubeless and only flatted twice.


----------



## antonlove (Sep 30, 2009)

I ride Bontrager R3's. Don't notice a difference. Another fellow in my riding group did get flats more often than normal this year, so he switched tubes to the thicker, puncture-resistant tubes. Since then, we've done a couple more centuries and several 70+ mile rides. He hasn't had a problem since then.

Another riding buddy of mine had 5 flats in one day. Turns out that his tire-liners were slicing the new tubes he put in. Just a lesson for anyone reading this thread, whenever you have a flat, inspect the tire and the tube first before replacing the tube.


----------



## martywoodman (Jan 10, 2010)

*no flats in over 7,000 miles!*

I, too like the "thorn resistant" tubes and have worn out tires before these tubes! Yes, they are heavier, but I don't race. I commute and like centuries. Try 'em!:thumbsup:


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

No flats since 2007 using Continental GatorSkins and now GP4000. Standard Specialized tubes.


----------



## PMC (Jan 29, 2004)

Depends on where you ride really. I've ridden months on end and not had flats where I'm from in MN but have spent a number of weeks riding in AZ and had multiple flats nearly every trip as I seem to do a lot more city miles there than I do when I'm home.

Using a hardcase tire or something with some puncture resistance goes a long way to keeping you rolling but it can still happen.


----------



## SevensRacer (Dec 14, 2011)

The simplest answer is getting tires with *lower tpi* (threads per inch). They are slightly heavier and have a bit more rolling resistance than ones with higher tpi, but are not prone to damage from the common, road hazards. Source: Bicycle Tires and Tubes

I currently use tires with a low tpi rating (24) and have riden over broken glass, sharp rocks, nails, etc and have not had any flats - period.


----------



## Pitts Pilot (Dec 5, 2011)

I've only had 2 flats in the last 6 years. Both were on shorter rides. One was a pinch flat when I hit a pothole hard. The other was a failure at the base of the valve stem that looked to be rotting. Therefore, while I've noted no correlation between ride length and likelihood of flatting, my flats have been caused by factors that are equally likely to occur on both long and short rides - makes this post pretty much worthless. (But at least it addressed the original question, as opposed to touting this tube or that tire.)


----------



## KenSmithMT (Feb 17, 2012)

*within 10 miles of home*

I've ridden centuries, double centuries and many many 50-70 mile training/recreational rides. I have never had a flat more than 10 miles from my house. They always seem to strike me on what was planned to be a short ride or when it rains.
Currently running Continental Gator Skins with over 3,000 miles and 5 flats combined between the front and rear.


----------



## the sarge (Jan 10, 2011)

i ride back and forth to work several times a week 15 mi each way through downtown san diego and through the shipyard areas that are filled with debris. I also do 1-2 50+ mile rides a month. I run gatorskins with the thicker tubes. Heavy yes, but not a single flat in the 800 miles they have been on my bike. Now that being said on those same routes with conti ultra races that came on my bike i had about 10 flats in the first 200 miles of owning the bike. The ultra races are now hung up in the garage as spares.


----------



## endlesscycle (Apr 28, 2012)

MTBMaven said:


> No flats since 2007 using Continental GatorSkins and now GP4000. Standard Specialized tubes.


Second that. Continental with gatorskin FTW. 

I once used a racing tire for far beyond what was reasonable mileage (for that racing tire). It gave me plenty flats....


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

No more likely, unless conditions for a particular ride cause you a flat (glass on course).


----------



## budkid (Dec 15, 2010)

I have gatorskins on one bike and bontrager race x hard case on my other bike. I feel that if I make sure my tires are adequately inflated at 100-120psi, I have less flats. Most of the flats I get are caused by glass or thorns.


----------

